# Cutting shot gun barrel down



## 13ptbuck (Jan 12, 2012)

I have an 870 w/ a 28" barrel.  I was thinking about cutting the barrel off at 20", and exstending the magazine tube.  What is the best way to cut it?  What could I do for a sight?

Thanks


----------



## InBuckHunter (Jan 12, 2012)

Why would you need a sight?
It would be a point and shoot gun after that, short range only, shoot from the hip type of gun.
Why don't you just sell your barrel & buy a short barrel with the longer mag tube.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 12, 2012)

Mark barrel wirh straight edge where sight needs to go , in accordance with where it is from the muzzle. Unscrew sight from barrel and take to Lowe's and match thread size to tap & drill bit combo. Cut barrel to length and square end. Drill hole in pre-marked spot and thread with tap. Screw sight in new hole with blue loc-tite applied. Looks good as new and shoots same way. Enjoy! Post pics when finished.


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 13, 2012)

Either drill, tap and move the bead - or put a fiber optic sight that snaps on the vent rib.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 13, 2012)

the last one i cut off i wraped the barrel with blue painters tape and marked it by wraping a index card around it and linning the edges of the card so i would have a square line around the barrel and marked it with a sharpie then cut it off with a sawsall leaving the line and belt sanded to the line touched up the blueing then drilled and taped the barrel and put a over sized bead on it


----------



## LRanger007 (Jan 14, 2012)

Just remember that the choke of the barrel is on the end; not down the entire length of the barrel.  At close range, you may not see any pattern difference.  At 25 yards, there may be a very bad pattern.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=36237


----------



## uship (Apr 12, 2012)

If does NOT have a vent rib, I have used a pipe cutter on several. You are guarnteed a straight cut with it. But you will need a drimmel tool or something similar to clean up the inside of the bbl after cutting. I drill and tap a hole for the front sight after cleaning up the end.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 19, 2012)

I simply bought a short barrel and installed the magazine extension tube. Course I got lucky and found what I consider the perfect barrel for a great price.

Such a barrel exsists on the swap n sell... but it is only 18 1/2"..

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/42817/remington_870_barrel

That would work with a two round extension... what I found was 20" cylinder bore with rifle sights, coupled with a 3 round extension.


----------

